# looking for recipe for soft chive cream cheese



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

There's an array of recipes at Google

It seems to be a good place to start your research.


----------



## wagamama (Sep 20, 2001)

Hi!!
I'll suggest a recipe for you
.400 grs. cream cheese
.1 onion brunoise.
.1 tbsp. olive oil
.salt & pepper to taste
.a dash of curry
.1/2 teaspoon of cider vinegar
.60 grs. chopped chives.
.a little of sour cream
.a dash of lemon juice at the last moment.
1.in a small sauteuse, whith the olive oil,glaze the onions whith the curry,add the vinegar and reduce,at a very slow heat.
.untill you make paste preparation.
salt & pepper to taste.
2.Add this preparation to the cream cheese and mix with the chives,sour cream and lemon juice.
3.You can make a portobello sandwich with cream cheese and graved lax:
.1 Spread this preparation into the portobello,(like you spread it into a piece of bread)and line 2 slices of graved lax,make the same with the other portobello, and make the sandwich.
2. pass this sandwich into florr,eggs,and brad crumbs,and the deep-fry until golden brown.
Sory about my English,and I hope you like this recipe.
Bye,Bye.


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

In my experience cream cheese spreads are usually pretty simple. 

For an onion chive spread: 

minced chives
cream cheese
granulated onion powder (just a pinch)

Most of the spreads need to sit in the cooler over night for their flavor to develop. It takes only a small amount of chives and onions in proportion to the cheese to get a good flavor.

I'd be very supprised if they used sour cream in their a smear (it shortens the holding time and thins the spread).


----------

